# Is it a good idea to wear a fleece hoodie while snowboarding?



## Zypher

Hi there,
I'm reasonably new to snowboarding. I'm used to wearing snow jackets while snowboarding, but recently I noticed that 90% of the snowboarders I see are wearing hoodies. So I started looking around on the internet to find out what kind of hoodies I should wear while snowboarding. I read that those hoodies should be made of materials which are waterproof and can keep you warm. Just now I ran into this material called fleece (Never heard of it before, maybe it's because I'm Dutch and I simply don't recognize the word, but anyways....) which appearently is a core material for many hoodies. But is fleece a good material for snowboarding hoodies? I read that fleece is hydrophobe, but I also read a lot of reviews saying fleece clothing gets soggy real easily, so I'm bit confused. Can anyone clear this up? It would help me a lot ^^. And if fleece isn't a good material, what kind of hoodies should I be looking for then?

Thank you for your time!

P.S. I'm sorry for my bad English :3


----------



## Taskmaster

Definately don't use fleece for riding in dude. Tbh most the riders i see in hoodies just wear normal, every day ones and nothing especially waterproof.


----------



## jojoinabox

Yeah fleece is super warm but I hate it when it gets wet cuz it feels gross...lol
When I ride I usually go for a thick (obviously waterproof) jacket, and nothing but a tank underneath. But that's probably just me hehe I get insane hot so I don't like anything under that's thick. You could try some dry-rides from Burton, and anything that has that kind of material would work like a fleece (but not as warm, but warm enough). The dry-rides are way more comfortable for if you sweat or get wet. 

stuff like this works great
clicky click

Again, since I don't usually wear anything but a tank underneath my jacket, I'm not 100% sure on this...but I hope I helped in some way or another haha


----------



## Evan Copiskey

I don't really like wearing them because then snow sticks to your ass


----------



## Zypher

So I should be find with a regular hoody, nothing fancy, just at least one waterproof layer underneath the hoodie? I'm getting pretty good ay linking turns, so I can go down the mountain without falling. I only fall when I'm trying out some new stuff, which is actually quite often since there is just so much to learn at this point, but atleast I'm not on my butt every 5 seconds, incase that would make a difference


----------



## jpchase

I would not recommend wearing a fleece hoodie while riding as you will get likely get soaked. If you must wear some type non shell hoodie, I would try something made from a synthetic material like polyester or something similar to the Dryride that was previously mentioned.


----------



## HoboMaster

Zypher said:


> I'm used to wearing snow jackets while snowboarding, but recently I noticed that 90% of the snowboarders I see are wearing hoodies. So I started looking around on the internet to find out what kind of hoodies I should wear while snowboarding.


Just because you see others wearing hoodies doesn't mean it's the best thing, nor the thing you have to wear. Only time I ever wear a hoodie is the last few days of the season when it's warm spring conditions. Be an individual!


----------



## genebike

HoboMaster said:


> Just because you see others wearing hoodies doesn't mean it's the best thing, nor the thing you have to wear. Only time I ever wear a hoodie is the last few days of the season when it's warm spring conditions. Be an individual!


Have to agree with HoboMaster on this. What you're commenting on, whether you know it or not, is fashion. What I mean is: it's preference more than anything. There are days when a hoodie is more comfortable, but you could just as easily wear a really thin/light jacket. It's all about what works for you. If that's a hoodie, go for it. 

Don't get caught up in fads, it's too expensive.


----------



## LordOrion

You can look at some hoodies-style softshells.. i like the Burton ones, and Armada too is producing interesting softshells!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I just wear a cotton hood or a cotton blend and it works well enough as long as you aren't falling in slush puddles on spring days or going through powder. If you are just lapping groomers or park lines then a hoodie is fine as long as you layer up underneath appropriate for the conditions.

When it's windy, you'll want something more than just cotton.


----------



## Argo

You never know what tje weather will turn out like. Wven in a clear day... wind sux in cotton or fleece too. Mue Apparel Home has a great hoodie.


----------



## fraxmental

Argo said:


> You never know what tje weather will turn out like. Wven in a clear day... wind sux in cotton or fleece too. Mue Apparel Home has a great hoodie.


there are also some nice hoodies from volcom (accel hydro). ussually they (like dryride from burton) are made of polyester with some coating on the top. they are warm, and for shure ca keep you dry... and of course confortable.an option for these hoodies would be the riding shirts ( analog, burton, quiksilver...etc).


----------



## hktrdr

Zypher said:


> *So I should be find with a regular hoody, nothing fancy, just at least one waterproof layer underneath the hoodie?* I'm getting pretty good ay linking turns, so I can go down the mountain without falling. I only fall when I'm trying out some new stuff, which is actually quite often since there is just so much to learn at this point, but atleast I'm not on my butt every 5 seconds, incase that would make a difference


Why would you want to wear the waterproof layer *underneath* the hoodie? Unless you are going just for looks that is...

In simple terms, functional clothing works like this (from the inside out):
1. Base layer - primary functions: provide a comfortable/soft layer on your skin, wick away moisture/sweat (some base layer products also provide thermal insulation)
2. Mid layer(s) - primary function: provide insulation (while supporting or at least not interfering with the wicking function of the base layer)
3. Outer layer - primary function: protect against water (snow and rain) and wind (many outer layer products also provide thermal insulation)

Synthetic fleece items generally provide excellent thermal insulation, but protection against wind is generally poor and protection against water is even worse. Accordingly most fleeces tend to make great mid layers (I normally wear 1-2 fleeces underneath my lightly insulated jacket), but are only suitable as outer layers if you do not need protection from wind and no moisture.


----------



## hktrdr

Zypher said:


> Hi there,
> I'm reasonably new to snowboarding. I'm used to wearing snow jackets while snowboarding, but recently I noticed that 90% of the snowboarders I see are wearing hoodies. So I started looking around on the internet to find out what kind of hoodies I should wear while snowboarding. I read that those hoodies should be made of materials which are waterproof and can keep you warm. Just now I ran into this material called fleece (Never heard of it before, maybe it's because I'm Dutch and I simply don't recognize the word, but anyways....) which appearently is a core material for many hoodies. But is fleece a good material for snowboarding hoodies? I read that fleece is hydrophobe, but I also read a lot of reviews saying fleece clothing gets soggy real easily, so I'm bit confused. Can anyone clear this up? It would help me a lot ^^. And if fleece isn't a good material, what kind of hoodies should I be looking for then?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry for my bad English :3


Hoodies can be made from all kinds of materials like cotton, (polyethylene) fleece, synthetic fabrics (nylon, polyester, etc.) - some with external coatings or internal membranes, etc.
Whether a hoodie is suitable as an outer layer depends on its specifications and your needs.

Do you want:

Protections against moisture/water - depends on the likelihood of precipitation (i.e., snow and rain), the amount of snow/powder spray while riding, and how often you will be lying/sitting in the snow (after falling down, when waiting for people, etc.)
Protection against wind - depends on whether you ride in a very protected conditions and on the speed that you are riding
Thermal insulation - pretty self-explanatory, depends mostly on the temperature that you are riding in and how warm you want to be

Pick your outer layer (hoodie or otherwise) accordingly. Or do what many people do and just go by looks LOL :dunno:


----------



## Megatron X

Hoodies are only good if the conditions are right. But you should just wear what you feel comfortable in. It's always good to have something that will cut the wind though. It sucks being on a lift and the wind is going right through you because you aren't wearing the right gear.


----------



## Argo

fraxmental said:


> there are also some nice hoodies from volcom (accel hydro). ussually they (like dryride from burton) are made of polyester with some coating on the top. they are warm, and for shure ca keep you dry... and of course confortable.an option for these hoodies would be the riding shirts ( analog, burton, quiksilver...etc).


Yeah we own about 7 from volcom, Burton and quicksilver. None of them are as durable, waterproof or wind resistant as the muesports HPH.

Closest in quality is Burton....


----------



## otisdelarosa

Taskmaster said:


> Definately don't use fleece for riding in dude. Tbh most the riders i see in hoodies just wear normal, every day ones and nothing especially waterproof.


Agree. That's why me and my friends don't wear with hoodies.







-----------------------------
My snowboarding vacation was fun


----------

